# This dosent so much have to do with losing weight



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The other day, I had worked till I got tired. I went to town for less than an hour, got gas, and bought 1/2doz chicken strips to eat on the way home, which I did. When I got home, after an hour or so I found I had the strength and desire to continue working on my fences, which I did till near dark.
Question
Do you think the chicken strips had enough protein to jump start me into working again, AND, if so, since I seldom eat meat, is there any vegetable I could eat to do the same thing. I know that beans have protein, but I sometimes work far enough away that I can barely see the outhouse, and Im to slow to be (Willie Makeit)


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

It was probably a combo of the quick carbs from the breading and the protein from the meat.

Would you be open to carrying jerkey with you while you work? An apple and some cheese might be a good combo, too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill get them all. Thanks.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had been making a big bowl of food in the evening cause I didn't want to make multiple trips to get smaller portions. I would eat it all up even tho I felt full, I just don't like left overs. I could tell I was gaining weight. I had weighed 215, and I may be back down to that again, I don't know as I don't have a set of scales. I decided I needed to change, so I started doing situps. 50 to start every morning and adding one each week. im up to 54 now. I also, if I didn't feel tired from work on the farm would fast dance to a R&R song in the evenings. I could tell that it was working, BUT I noticed I was starting to lose energy.


----------



## ASWillson (Mar 21, 2016)

Egg is something you can try.


----------

